# Led/halogen equivalent



## Flyingmedic (Mar 6, 2015)

New here so hope im in right place. Apologies if not. 

I fly a small microlight which has two landing lights, not really used to see where I'm going more used so other pilots can see me when its a bit hazy. They're H3 halogen 12 V 55 W. I would like to replace them with LEDs to reduce the amount of amps being drawn from alternator. I'm going round in circles trying to find out how bright the halogen are so I may get equivalent LED. So can anyone tell me how many lumens come from the 55 W halogen? To fit LED bulbs, how many LED watt do I need to get the same or greater brightness as my current 55 W halogen. The whiter the light the better. Can you recommend where to get the correct LEDs.

here's hoping one of you guys or gals has got the answers I'm looking for

cheers
Paddy


----------



## Yoda4561 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd say wattage wise minimum 10-15 watts of LED to be safe. Aircraft spruce has LED landing lights which I'm (perhaps wrongly)assuming are legally approved for this application. I know aircraft like yours have some relaxed restrictions compared to larger planes but I'm not sure how much wiggle room there is on DIY'ing your landing lights.

EDIT: That 10-15 watt recommendation assumes using the newest generation of power LEDs, older LEDs will require more wattage, how much I have no idea unless the specs are published.


----------

